#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Πραγματογνωμοσύνες >  > > >  >  >  Πραγματογνωμοσύνη a la carte

## SMBD

---

----------


## makap

Είναι γεγονός ότι συντάσσονται, από μηχανικούς, πολλές πραγματογνωμοσύνες αλα καρτ και αυτό οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες που έχω αναλύσει εκτενώς στο άλλο forum.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όμως, δεν δίνεις σύντομη περιγραφή της υπόθεσης και του επίδικου, για το οποίο ερίζουν οι διάδικοι. Η συσχέτιση των προηγούμενων τδ με βάση, αποκλειστικά και μόνον, τη θέση της συμβολής των δύο δρόμων είναι επικίνδυνη, πολύ περισσότερο μάλιστα, αφού αφορά σε οικισμό <2000 που δεν διαθέτει ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο.

----------


## makap

Βασική προϋπόθεση, στις πραγματογνωμοσύνες που έχουν ως αντικείμενο τη διεκδίκηση εδαφικού τμήματος, είναι η εφαρμογή στο έδαφος των τίτλων ιδιοκτησίας που επικαλούνται τα διάδικα μέρη. Οι τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας δεν συνοδεύονται συνήθως από τδ ώστε να προσδιορίζεται το γεωμετρικό σχήμα του περιγραφόμενου ακινήτου και, επομένως, επιχειρείται, από τον πραγματογνώμονα, η συσχέτιση του ακινήτου που περιγράφεται στον τίτλο με τη διαμορφωμένη στο έδαφος κατάσταση.

Στην δικιά σου περίπτωση, δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτά τα τδ συνοδεύουν τίτλους ή συντάχθηκαν απλά σε κάποια χρονική περίοδο, για κάποιο λόγο. Αν ισχύει το πρώτο, θα πρέπει να επιχειρήσεις τη συσχέτιση του καθενός ξεχωριστά με τη διαμορφωμένη κατάσταση και, αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, η συμβολή τους θεωρείται επικουρική στη διερεύνηση του θέματος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η εφαρμογή τίτλων ιδιοκτησίας στο έδαφος είναι μια διαδικασία που θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή, αν θέλει ο πραγματογνώμονας να κάνει σωστή δουλειά που να μην αφήνει περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης από τους τεχνικούς συμβούλους των διαδίκων, οι οποίοι έχουν και τον τελευταίο λόγο στην όλη διαδικασία, αν το ξέρουν, φυσικά

----------


## makap

Αν, λοιπόν, ο ρόλος σου είναι του (διορισμένου ή μη, έχει σημασία στον τύπο) τεχνικού συμβούλου, το έργο σου δεν είναι, φυσικά, να αποδείξεις αυτό που λες, δηλαδή ότι διορισμένος πραγματογνώμονας έκανε την πραγματογνωμοσύνη στο πόδι, αλλά να αποδείξεις ότι τα συμπεράσματά του είναι εσφαλμένα ή/και αναπόδεικτα.

Πρέπει να κάνεις (ή να ξανακάνεις, αν την έχει ήδη κάνει) την εφαρμογή των τίτλων ιδιοκτησίας και να αναδείξεις, με τη δική σου μεθόδευση και τα δικά σου επιχειρήματα, τα σφάλματά του, ώστε να αμφισβητηθεί η αξιοπιστία και αντικειμενικότητα της πραγματογνωμοσύνης. Αυτός πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος σου ώστε το (δευτεροβάθμιο) δικαστήριο να διατάξει τη διενέργεια νέας πραγματογνωμοσύνης.

----------


## makap

Εσύ θα δουλέψεις με τις δικές σου μετρήσεις, δηλαδή στο δικό σου τδ, και, αφού κάνεις την εφαρμογή, θα βγάλεις τα, αντικειμενικά σωστά, συμπεράσματα και, με βάση αυτά, θα αποδείξεις ότι τα συμπεράσματα του πραγματογνώμονα είναι λανθασμένα ή/και αναπόδεικτα.

Οι παρατηρήσεις και διαπιστώσεις που αναφέρεις παραπάνω είναι καλές για σχολιασμό αλλά όχι για την απόδειξη των ισχυρισμών σου. Με την ευκαιρία, πες του ότι, "δεν μειώνεται το εμβαδόν των εναγόντων" αλλά "το εμβαδόν του οικοπέδου των εναγόντων". Έρμη ελληνική γλώσσα ...

----------


## cna

Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνείτε ακριβώς, απλά ο makap προτείνει μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη αντιμετώπιση. Δηλαδή κάνεις το τοπογραφικό όπως πρέπει και μετά στην τεχνική έκθεση ξεκινάς από το λανθασμένο υπόβαθρο για να παραπέμψεις στο ορθό τοπογραφικό, το οποίο αν γίνει και αποδεκτό από το δικαστήριο θα σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία ακύρωσής του.

----------


## makap

Από την πολύχρονη εμπειρία μου σε πραγματογνωμοσύνες κατέληξα στη γενική αρχή να μην δέχομαι υποδείξεις και οδηγίες από παράγοντες της δίκης (είτε δικηγόρους είτε άλλους) προκειμένου να καταλήξω, ανεπηρέαστος, σε αντικειμενικά συμπεράσματα. Επομένως, απορρίπτω τη λογική της, καθ' υπόδειξη, ενέργειας για την αντιμετώπιση μιας έκθεσης διορισμένου πραγματογνώμονα.

Η διαδικασία "απόδειξης" ότι το τοπογραφικό του πραγματογνώμονα είναι εσφαλμένο μπορεί να λέει κάτι σ' εσένα και σ' εμένα (δηλαδή σε μηχανικούς) αλλά δεν λέει στους δικαστές και, πιστεύω ότι, οποιαδήποτε παρόμοια προσπάθεια δεν θα φέρει, τελικά, το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Σου είπα τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα αντιμετώπιζα (όπως και στο παρελθόν) αυτό το θέμα. Όμως, εσύ έχεις την υπόθεση στα χέρια σου και εσύ θα αποφασίσεις πως θα ενεργήσεις.

----------


## makap

Επειδή αυτές οι υποθέσεις δεν κρίνονται, αποκλειστικά και μόνον, από τις σωστές ενέργειες, κινήσεις και συμπεράσματα του/ων τεχνικού/ών συμβούλου/ων, αλλά από πλήθος ΚΑΙ άλλων παραγόντων, έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι αρκεί να νιώθεις ικανοποιημένος ότι έκανες σωστά και ευσυνείδητα τη δουλειά που σου ανέθεσαν.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι έτσι νιώθεις και εσύ τώρα.

----------


## makap

Δυστυχώς, σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, *GRTOPO*, δεν κινείται αυτεπάγγελτα η σχετική διαδικασία και πρέπει ένας από τους εμπλεκόμενους, που έχει το κουράγιο, τη διάθεση και τα αντίστοιχα χρήματα, να κινήσει τη διαδικασία. Γι' αυτό και είναι σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις που αυτές οι περιπτώσεις οδηγούνται στη δικαιοσύνη.

----------


## christina_ts

Καλησπέρα,

είμαι νέα στο επάγγελμα και στο φόρουμ! Δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα, γι'αυτό και γράφω εδώ καθώς θέλω να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα για τους πραγματογνώμονες. 
Πώς μπορεί κάποιος να γίνει πραγματογνώμονας? Χρειάζεται κάποια προϋπηρεσία ή κάποια σεμινάρια ή μόνο με το δίπλωμα μηχανικού είναι δυνατό?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Σεμινάρια δεν χρειάζονται. Νομίζω ούτε προϋπηρεσία, τουλάχιστον τυπικά.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και σχετικές αιτήσεις μπορείς να βρεις ΕΔΩ.

----------


## christina_ts

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Χάρη!!!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## GPER

Εγώ θα έλεγα οτι σεμινάρια δεν χρειάζονται τυπικά, αλλά απαιτούνται ουσιαστικά.
Υπάρχει ένα άτυπο όριο 10 ετών από κτήση διπλώματος, προκειμένου να υπάρχει η σχετική εμπειρία (στα περισσότερα θέματα των πραγματογνωμοσυνών).
Προσοχή δεν αρκεί μόνο η βαθιά γνώση του αντικειμένου που πρόκειται να αντιμετωπίσεις σε μια πραγματογνωμοσύνη, αλλά και ο τρόπος που θα το γράψεις και τεκμηριώσεις (διότι οι δικηγόροι παραμονεύουν ....)

----------


## Xάρης

Για όποιον ασχοληθεί με πραγματογνωμοσύνες καλό είναι αφενός να ζητήσει συμβουλές από το σχετικό τμήμα του ΤΕΕ αφετέρου να αναζητήσει σχετική βιβλιογραφία στις βιβλιοθήκες του ΤΕΕ (βλ. ΕΔΩ).

Ένα βιβλίο το οποίο δανείστηκα στο παρελθόν με αναφορές σε πολλές πραγματικές πραγματογνωμοσύνες είναι του συναδέλφου Ηλιόπουλου Δημήτρη (βλ. ΕΔΩ).

----------


## entropia_gr

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι νέος μηχανικός, χωρίς εμπειρία στις πραγματογνωμοσύνες, και μου προτάθηκε από το τοπικό τμήμα του ΤΕΕ στον νομό που διαμένω να αναλάβω την εκπόνηση μιας πραγματογνωμοσύνης: Πρόκειται για μια αντιδικία μεταξύ ενός αγροτικού συνεταιρισμού με έμπορο/προμηθευτή μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού. Εν συντομία, ο έμπορος έχει καταθέσει αγωγή προς τον συνεταιρισμό για την μη εξόφληση του συνόλου του ποσού εκ μέρους του συνεταιρισμού, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του ισχυρίζεται πως ο μηχανολογικός εξοπλισμός που παρέλαβε (μαλακτήρας ελαιοζύμης) δεν πληροί τις προδιαγραφές της παραγγελίας κι ότι είναι ελαττωματικός. 
Σύμφωνα με την αίτηση για διεξαγωγή πραγματογνωμοσύνης, καλούμε να απαντήσω στα εξής:
1. Έλεγχος τεχνικών εγχειριδίων για την καλή λειτουργία του εξοπλισμού.
2. Έλεγχος χωρητικότητας μαλακτήρα.
3. Τεχνική αξιολόγηση εξοπλισμού.
4. Κοστολόγιο αποκατάστασης βλαβών.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος συνάδελφος να μου πει πως να προσεγγίσω από τεχνική σκοπιά την υπόθεση αυτή θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος. Έχω διαβάσει και κατανοήσει τις διαδικαστικές οδηγίες του ΤΕΕ, αλλά όσον αφορά στο τεχνικό κομμάτι δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

